# Help wanted trouble.



## jsdogs1 (Oct 13, 2011)

I have been in business over 30 years and I have never experienced the difficulty in hiring new people. The problem is nobody really uses the local paper any more. (their classified section is a skeleton of what it once was.) I have tried craigslist but have gotten no responses. The internet is so wide spread that I really don't know what sites to use. I need to add 2 new crews ASAP but can't find a source for good employees. Any one have any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## treemanbrisbane (Nov 3, 2011)

*yep*

Phone your competitors. Some of them probably are losing the business you're gaining so have staff they can't keep.


----------



## dingeryote (Nov 3, 2011)

Your state has a jobs office or unemployment agency of some sort.

Give them a ring. The local office likely has a long list of folks looking for work.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------

